# Posting Pictures



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay I am lost (whats new). How the heck do you post pictures from the photo album? The only thing I can see on this screen right now is the IMG but normally you would right click the picture, go to properties, then copy the url and then put the IMG and the /IMG on each end like below










But as you can see it does not post the picture.

And I know the siteimg thing does not work either? I don't see any posting pictures links anymore?

So what am I doing wrong? Do you have to post pictures now by using programs like photobucket??


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

When you post a message now there is a new button in the upper right corner under the Img and URL tags that says Upload Picture. Click it and follow the directions. You can now upload a pic directly from your computer to the post. It will resize and everything for you.

Hope that helps,
Robert


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have it? in squares I have:

*B* _i_ u Quote Code List List= IMG URL

Under those I have:

Font Colour: Font Size Close Tags

I don't have a post a picture button. Could my browser be blocking it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You don't see this button?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris,

I don't see it at home or work? I guess you guys don't want me to post pictures! :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Same problem here


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

test


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> Chris,
> 
> I don't see it at home or work? I guess you guys don't want me to post pictures! :lol:


That's nuts. I will see what I can uncover.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I don't have what you show eiither.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Possibly Chris does not welcome this, but if he does try a photo hosting website like http://imageshack.us/ to post your pic's.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No that's perfectly fine about hosting your pics outside. This is just odd that some can't see it?

Chris


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Try it now gang...it should work now.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

It works fine now, thanks for fixing it, Chris.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I see it now! Thank you!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

testing...testing...

Hmmmm, why am I getting a "Filesize Exceeds Limit" message after I browse, select and click send?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dan Bueide said:


> testing...testing...
> 
> Hmmmm, why am I getting a "Filesize Exceeds Limit" message after I browse, select and click send?


Because your file is too big 8)

Seriously though... how big is it? How many pixels? I've needed to go in and change my image pixels and resave the photo to get it to upload...

Ryan


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Okay, maybe I'll mess around some. I don't have a 5 year old, pretty-basic camera, so I was surprized to get the error message. When the discussion indicated that the new app had a number of automatic featrures, I thought perhaps that applied to the number of 0's and 1's a file contained too. Will filling a certain max number in the "custom size" box address this issue, and if so what is the max number allowed?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I must be on a bad patch...

Re-read my message and saw that the word "don't" should be there, so I tried to edit and got the following message:

Could not delete word list entry

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 126 Incorrect key file for table './chustad_nodak2/phpbb_search_wordlist.MYI'; try to repair it

DELETE FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_id IN (268384, 268385)

Line : 382
File : functions_search.php


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dan Bueide said:


> Okay, maybe I'll mess around some. I don't have a 5 year old, pretty-basic camera, so I was surprized to get the error message. When the discussion indicated that the new app had a number of automatic featrures, I thought perhaps that applied to the number of 0's and 1's a file contained too. Will filling a certain max number in the "custom size" box address this issue, and if so what is the max number allowed?


Hi Dan

Feel free to send me the pic via email, and I'll adjust it and send it back..

I'll let you know what the fix is when completed...

Ryan


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

TEST










I cant get it to work y?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

I still don't have the upload picture button.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

THere's the button, no wait, that's a goose!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Test[/img]


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Anybody know why mine didnt work?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

wyogoose said:


> Anybody know why mine didnt work?


You have "disable bbcode for this post" checked.

I'm assuming you have in your profile:

"Always allow BBCode:"

Set to no. Go in your profile and change to yes and you should be set.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hamm said:


> I still don't have the upload picture button.


You should now. I have to manually allow new users the ability...I do it about once a week.

Post away.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I have kind of the same problem as above. I can post from one file in "My Pictures" but not the other files, nor can I seem to post from the gallery. I get the "File Size Exceeds Limit" even though the picture has been run through Clic Pic and is under size.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

test


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I use the upload pictures button and the seperate window opens and i pick the picture using the browse feature and then hit send but nothing ever is put in my post?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

skiles76 said:


> I use the upload pictures button and the seperate window opens and i pick the picture using the browse feature and then hit send but nothing ever is put in my post?


The link is "standard" ... is that the "hit send" you're referring to?

Chris


----------



## Romeo_rao45 (Jun 18, 2011)

You all have shared really great pics 
i like these all pics.....


----------

